# Relocating to KL with children



## whybirda (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi there, I'm looking at relocating to KL with my husband and two children this year as my husband will likely be working out there.

At the moment my husbands company rent a condo in Subang Jaya, however it's quite likely if we do relocate then we'll look at moving into a townhouse with the children once the lease has finished on the condo.

So what I need to know is any info about good international schools within this area and also the Klang, Damansara Heights vicinity as this is where we may end up eventually living. Our budget for schooling is between £15-20k per year for both children.

Please help or offer assistance if you can.

Many Thanks


----------

